# Wert einer Domain



## PhoenixDH (4. Januar 2005)

Gibt es eigentlich noch die Möglichkeit sich irgendwo im Netz den Wert einer Domain generieren zu lassen ?


----------



## soraxdesign (5. Januar 2005)

Gesucht... 

Gefunden #1 
Gefunden #2 
Gefunden #3 
Gefunden #4


----------



## PhoenixDH (5. Januar 2005)

Ich habe das kostenlos vergessen  !

Aber danke, den 2. Eintrag meinte ich !


----------



## imweasel (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also ich denke nicht das man pauschal sagen kann was eine Domain wert ist. Da spielen einfach zuviele Faktoren eine Rolle.

Denn von adresso.de werden die folgenden Domain so bewertet:

- microsoft.de -> 11.000 - 13.000
- t-online.de -> 6.100 - 7.100
- ibm.com -> 1.900 - 2.200
- monster.de -> 460 - 540


Sollte es aber stimmen, bin ich gerne bereit meine Domain für den _Preis_ den adresso.de ermittelt hat (~21.000€) zu verkaufen.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (5. Januar 2005)

Bei den automatischen Tools werden nur irgendwelche Phrasen durchforstet…

Wie lange ist die Domain, kommen bestimmte Zeichenketten darin vor, Bindestrich vorhanden?, Zahlen im Domainnamen? usw…

Einen wirklichen Markt- oder Markenwert können solche Tools sicher nicht errechnen. 

Noch ein gutes Beispiel: 

Google.de - 11.000 - 13.000 €, die setzen doch an einem Tag durch die AdScenes schon mehr um…

Die kostenpflichtigen Anbieter aller Sedo.de finde ich auch suspekt. Da kostet eine Analyse X Euro und ich wette die „Spezialisten“ sitzen an einem Tisch zusammen, trinken kräftig und schätzen ab „och da kann man schon … verlangen“ *fg


----------



## DrSoong (5. Januar 2005)

Ich denk mal, dass

*http://www.tutorials.de - Wert: 120 - 140 €*

nicht ganz richtig ist, wenn doch, dann richt ich mal schnell das Geld her. 


Der Doc!


----------

